# 2020 In Memoria



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)

I didn't get this up in time for Neil Peart.

But Chris Darrow, a former member of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, has died.









Nitty Gritty Dirt Band Alumnus Chris Darrow Dead at 75


Chris Darrow, a former member of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, has died.




theboot.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 20, 2020)

Singer David Olney Dies During Performance at Florida’s 30A Festival


Singer-songwriter David Olney has died at age 71, after falling silent and dropping his head in the midst of a performance at the 30A Songwriters Festival in Florida Saturday night. Some news reports said he "collapsed" on stage, but that isn't quite true: Olney simply became still on his stool...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## too larry (Jan 20, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Singer David Olney Dies During Performance at Florida’s 30A Festival
> 
> 
> Singer-songwriter David Olney has died at age 71, after falling silent and dropping his head in the midst of a performance at the 30A Songwriters Festival in Florida Saturday night. Some news reports said he "collapsed" on stage, but that isn't quite true: Olney simply became still on his stool...
> ...


I saw that on the local news. They said he said, "sorry," slumped over and died. Wasn't til the end of the song that anyone realized what had happened. Never heard of him, but he rubbed elbows with some good folks.

This was his set from early in the day. {or maybe the day before}


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)

Buddy Cage of NROTPS dead at 73.









New Riders of the Purple Sage's Buddy Cage Dead at 73


Buddy Cage, pedal steel guitarist for New Riders of the Purple Sage, died at the age of 73 in February 2020.




ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)

McCoy Tyner, a cornerstone of John Coltrane’s groundbreaking 1960s quartet and one of the most influential pianists in jazz history, died on Friday at his home in northern New Jersey. He was 81. 









McCoy Tyner, Jazz Piano Powerhouse, Is Dead at 81 (Published 2020)


With his rich, percussive playing, he gained notice with John Coltrane’s groundbreaking quartet, then went on to influence virtually every pianist in jazz.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Mar 31, 2020)

Joe was in Panama City a couple weeks ago. 









Joe Diffie, Wry Country Traditionalist, Dead At 61 Following COVID-19 Diagnosis


After spending many years tracing the outline of a music career, Diffie finally found success in the early '90s with songs featuring his patented honky-tonk attitude.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

Wallace Roney, Philadelphia-born jazz trumpeter, dies at 59 of coronavirus complications


Mr. Roney, a protégé of Miles Davis, first made a name for himself as a club musician in New York City in the late 1970s.




www.inquirer.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

Remembering Adam Schlesinger, One Of Pop's Great Collaborators


Schlesinger's creative tendrils extended into the catalogs of many other brilliant artists.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 2, 2020)

Harry Connick Jr. mourns jazz legend Ellis Marsalis Jr., who died at age 85 of coronavirus


Jazz musician Ellis Marsalis, patriarch of the famed jazz family, has died at 85. New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell confirmed his passing on Twitter.



www.usatoday.com













Ellis Marsalis, Patriarch Of New Orleans' Most Famous Musical Family, Has Died


Jazz pianist and educator Ellis Marsalis has died at the age of 85, according to tweets from New Orleans Mayor LaToya Cantrell and Jazz at Lincoln Center.




www.npr.org


----------



## DrUgZrBaD (Apr 3, 2020)

too larry said:


> I didn't get this up in time for Neil Peart.
> 
> But Chris Darrow, a former member of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, has died.
> 
> ...


Joe diffie also died, his was the corona virus

I missed him being posted above there oops


----------



## injinji (Apr 3, 2020)

Bill Withers, Singer-Songwriter Of 'Ain't No Sunshine,' Has Died At Age 81


The soulful artist behind a number of 1970s hits died Monday of heart disease. He created all of his hits in a 14-year recording career before walking away from the music business.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

Vaughan Mason, the musician and producer whose influential disco-funk singles — most notably his 1980 roller skating anthem “Bounce, Rock, Skate, Roll” — have been sampled by dozens of artists ranging from Daft Punk to a Tribe Called Quest, died Thursday of natural causes at the age of 69. Mason’s son Baron confirmed the musician’s death to _Rolling Stone_. 









Vaughan Mason, Oft-Sampled 'Bounce, Rock, Skate, Roll' Funk Artist, Dead at 69


Daft Punk, a Tribe Called Quest, De La Soul and more sampled producer’s disco-funk tracks




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 7, 2020)

(April 5, 2020) In a week that was just too much for many of us, we’re sad to report another musical death. *Patrick Gibson, *vocalist and drummer for the group has died, reportedly from the coronavirus. The France-based trio scored on charts around the world in the late 70s with the dance hits "Cuba" and "Que Sera Mi Vida". 









R.I.P. Patrick Gibson of disco group The Gibson Brothers


(April 5, 2020) In a week that was just too much for many of us, we’re sad to report another musical death. Patrick Gibson, vocalist and drummer for the group has died, reportedly from the coronavirus. The France-based trio scored on charts around the world in the late 70s with the dance hits...




www.soultracks.com


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)

John Prine, a wry and perceptive writer whose songs often resembled vivid short stories, died Tuesday in Nashville from complications related to COVID-19. His death was confirmed by his publicist, on behalf of his family. He was 73 years old.
Prine was hospitalized last week after falling ill and put on a ventilator Saturday night, according to a statement from his family.









John Prine, Hero Of 'New' Nashville, Dies After Developing COVID-19 Symptoms


The beloved singer-songwriter who influenced generations of folk, country and Americana artists died Tuesday at the age of 73.




www.npr.org


----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## too larry (May 9, 2020)

Little Richard, Founding Father of Rock Who Broke Musical Barriers, Dead at 87


Pianist-singer behind “Tutti Frutti,” “Good Golly Miss Molly,” and “Long Tall Sally” set the template that a generation of musicians would follow




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## Amos Otis (May 9, 2020)

too larry said:


> Little Richard, Founding Father of Rock Who Broke Musical Barriers, Dead at 87
> 
> 
> Pianist-singer behind “Tutti Frutti,” “Good Golly Miss Molly,” and “Long Tall Sally” set the template that a generation of musicians would follow
> ...


He stole his act, pompadour and all.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2020)

I only just read that Sweet Pea passed away on the 7th of May. This one hurts.









Sweet Pea Atkinson, Singer in Was (Not Was), Dead at 74


Booming vocalist also collaborated with Bob Dylan, Bonnie Raitt, Elton John and more




www.rollingstone.com















Spot the guest pop star @2:45.


----------



## Amos Otis (May 16, 2020)

Fred Willard, 'Best in Show' and 'A Mighty Wind' Actor, Dead at 86


Prolific comic actor and master of mockumentaries starred in Modern Family and Everybody Loves Raymond alongside Waiting for Guffman and This Is Spinal Tap




www.rollingstone.com















Honest LOL moments with Fred and Christopher Guest are worth it.


----------



## injinji (May 16, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Fred Willard, 'Best in Show' and 'A Mighty Wind' Actor, Dead at 86
> 
> 
> Prolific comic actor and master of mockumentaries starred in Modern Family and Everybody Loves Raymond alongside Waiting for Guffman and This Is Spinal Tap
> ...


I saw that on the news. He was a funny guy.


----------



## too larry (Jun 18, 2020)

Dame Vera Lynn, whose song We’ll Meet Again became an anthem of hope and resilience during the second world war, has died aged 103.









Dame Vera Lynn, singer and 'forces' sweetheart', dies aged 103


Much-loved entertainer, whose voice brought Britain together during the second world war, has died




www.theguardian.com


----------



## SpaceGrease (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Jul 6, 2020)

Ennio Morricone


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Ennio Morricone


I've been meaning to post about his death, but the time got away from me.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)

R.I.P. country star Charlie Daniels


Charlie Daniels, the songwriter behind hits like "The Devil Went Down To Georgia," has died at the age of 83.




news.avclub.com





Charlie Daniels, the Southern singer and songwriter behind hits like “The Devil Went Down To Georgia,” has died. As _Variety _reports, the musician died of a hemorrhagic stroke in Hermitage, TN. He was 83.




Born in 1936, Daniels was renowned for his fusion of Southern rock, country, and bluegrass, as well as his mastery of the fiddle, which he flexed on albums by the Marshall Tucker Band and Hank Williams, Jr. He released his self-titled solo debut in 1971, and went on to release more than 30 studio albums throughout his long career, which saw him score subsequent hits with songs like “Uneasy Rider,” “In America,” and “Drinkin’ My Baby Goodbye.” In that time, he’s become a member of the Country Music Hall of Fame and the Grand Ole Opry, and won a Grammy in 1979 for “The Devil Went Down To Georgia,” a thrilling and fiery slice of mythic revisionism that, as we pointed out a few years back, carries some queasy undercurrents.


----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## too larry (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 23, 2020)

*Annie Ross, Jazz Vocalist of ‘Twisted’ Renown, Dies at 89*
She rose to fame with the vocal group Lambert, Hendricks and Ross and, after personal struggles, found success as both an actress and a cabaret mainstay.










Annie Ross, Jazz Vocalist of ‘Twisted’ Renown, Dies at 89 (Published 2020)


She rose to fame with the vocal group Lambert, Hendricks and Ross and, after personal struggles, found success as both an actress and a cabaret mainstay.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)

Fleetwood Mac co-founder and influential blues rock guitarist Peter Green has died aged 73.









Peter Green: Fleetwood Mac co-founder dies aged 73


The British-American rock band's influential guitarist died peacefully in his sleep, his family says.



www.bbc.com


----------



## injinji (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)

Singer Denise Johnson, whose rich voice provided backing depth to the likes of Primal Scream and New Order, has died.
The Manchester native, who came to prominence on Primal Scream's 1991 landmark Screamadelica album, also featured on the records of many of her home city's "Madchester" bands.









Primal Scream singer Denise Johnson dies


Johnson lent her vast vocal talents to the band's landmark album Screamadelica.




www.bbc.com




.


----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Aug 10, 2020)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/martin-birch-tributes-paid-heavy-101643573.html


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)

Jamaican reggae legend Frederick Nathaniel "Toots" Hibbert has died aged 77, his band Toots and The Maytals said in a statement early Saturday. 









'Toots' Hibbert, Jamaican reggae legend, dies aged 77


Jamaican reggae legend Frederick Nathaniel "Toots" Hibbert has died aged 77, his band Toots and The Maytals said in a statement early Saturday. Hibbert is survived by his wife of 39 years and seven of his eight children.




www.cnn.com


----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## SpaceGrease (Oct 6, 2020)

Fucking blows !! Outstanding barking @ the moon childhood times rocking out to him/them !


----------



## Jimdamick (Oct 6, 2020)

Here's another epic set.
RIP


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)

Eddie Van Halen Dead at 65 from Cancer


Eddie Van Halen has died at age 65.




www.tmz.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 6, 2020)

Fuck 2020. Fuck fuck 2020.


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)

I remember seeing Van Halen open for Black Sabbath in 1978 at the Memorial Coliseum in Portland Oregon. 

Damn I'm getting old.

RIP


----------



## xtsho (Oct 7, 2020)

The impact this song had when it came out cannot be overstated.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2020)

xtsho said:


> The impact this song had when it came out cannot be overstated.


The engineering on that record by Ted Templeman was next level at the time. The playing on that record is fantastic, of course, but the 'sound' literally jumped out of the vinyl grooves.


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)

Johnny Nash, ‘I Can See Clearly Now’ Singer, Dead at 80


Nash began his career in the late 1950s.




www.vulture.com





Reggae and pop singer Johnny Nash died at 80 years old on Tuesday, his son confirmed to the Associated Press. He died of natural causes at his home in Houston. Nash was best known for his hit song “I Can See Clearly Now,” which topped the charts in 1972. The song returned to radio when Jimmy Cliff’s cover was featured in 1993’s _Cool Runnings_. Nash began his career recording pop songs in the late 1950s, and later traveled to Jamaica, where he founded JAD Records with Danny Sims. Nash and Sims went on to sign Bob Marley and the Wailers, as well as Gloria Gaynor and Jimmy Cliff. “Johnny loved reggae, and he loved Bob and the guys.” Sims told the _Houston Chronicle _in 2012. “He taught Bob how to sing on the mic, and they taught Johnny how to play the reggae rhythm.”


----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 7, 2020)

injinji said:


>


My mom loved that one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

Jerry Jeff Walker, Country Legend and 'Mr. Bojangles' Songwriter, Dies at 78


The singer-songwriter was a pioneer of the Texas outlaw country scene




people.com





Jerry Jeff Walker, the country music legend who wrote the hit "Mr. Bojangles," has died. He was 78.
The musician died Friday after a years-long battle with throat cancer and "some other health issues," family spokesperson John T. Davis confirmed to the _Associated Press_.


----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Oct 24, 2020)

He was just a kid here.


----------



## injinji (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 28, 2020)

Billy Joe Shaver, pioneer of ‘outlaw country’ movement, dead at 81


Billy Joe Shaver, a contributor to the 1970s “outlaw country” movement and the man Willie Nelson once called “the greatest living songwriter,” passed away Wednesday. He was …




nypost.com


----------



## injinji (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## xtsho (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 5, 2020)

6 weeks apart









Lee Kerslake, Drummer for Ozzy Osbourne and Uriah Heep, Dies at 73


Lee Kerslake, best known as the longtime drummer of rock band Uriah Heep and for playing on two Ozzy Osbourne albums, has died of prostate cancer. He was 73. Former Uriah Heep keyboardist Ken Hensl…




variety.com













Uriah Heep’s Ken Hensley Dies at 75


Ken Hensley, keyboardist, guitarist and chief songwriter for long-running British hard rock band Uriah Heep, died Wednesday, according to a post by guitarist Mick Box on the band's official Twitter account.




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2020)

injinji said:


>


Though the video would lead you to think that David Byron sings lead vocal, it's actually Ken Hensley that sang lead on this one.


----------



## injinji (Nov 7, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> Though the video would lead you to think that David Byron sings lead vocal, it's actually Ken Hensley that sang lead on this one.


Yes. Wiki wiki had 3 or 4 songs that he co-wrote and sang lead on, and I liked that one the best.


----------



## injinji (Nov 25, 2020)

injinji said:


> Jamaican reggae legend Frederick Nathaniel "Toots" Hibbert has died aged 77, his band Toots and The Maytals said in a statement early Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 5, 2020)

David Lander, Squiggy in ‘Laverne & Shirley,’ Dies at 73


Actor David Lander, best known as Squiggy on the ABC sitcom “Laverne & Shirley,” died Friday evening at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, his family confirmed to Variety. …




variety.com


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

xtsho said:


> I remember seeing Van Halen open for Black Sabbath in 1978 at the Memorial Coliseum in Portland Oregon.
> 
> Damn I'm getting old.
> 
> RIP


Aren't we all. I used to see them at the Rock Corporation in Van Nuys, before they made it big. Hated them because the girls were more interested in them, than me, or anyone else, for that matter. That was the first place I knew of that had "wet t-shirt contests." Oh, the memories.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> Aren't we all. I used to see them at the Rock Corporation in Van Nuys, before they made it big. Hated them because the girls were more interested in them, than me, or anyone else, for that matter. That was the first place I knew of that had "wet t-shirt contests." Oh, the memories.


Ah, you guys down in Cali were witness to a great local scene back then. We get a lot of concerts here in Portland but the music scene here never exploded like it did there or for that matter the way it did in the Seattle area during the Grunge years. We got bands performing from both North and South but Portland never really had anything like that rock scene you had or what happened up in the Seattle area years later. Portland did have a huge Jazz scene going on at one time but that has faded away. 

Fortunately Musicians love coming to Portland and we give them sold out shows all the time so at least we get to see the bands live.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

xtsho said:


> Ah, you guys down in Cali were witness to a great local scene back then. We get a lot of concerts here in Portland but the music scene here never exploded like it did there or for that matter the way it did in the Seattle area during the Grunge years. We got bands performing from both North and South but Portland never really had anything like that rock scene you had or what happened up in the Seattle area years later. Portland did have a huge Jazz scene going on at one time but that has faded away.
> 
> Fortunately Musicians love coming to Portland and we give them sold out shows all the time so at least we get to see the bands live.


Yep. We were blessed with multiple free spirit FM radio stations that didn't have play lists and began to sponsor great acts, besides being in L.A. that drew a lot of talent. The Universal Amphitheater was my favorite, being in the San Fernando Valley, open air, only 5,000 people. All gone now.


----------



## xtsho (Dec 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> Yep. We were blessed with multiple free spirit FM radio stations that didn't have play lists and began to sponsor great acts, besides being in L.A. that drew a lot of talent. The Universal Amphitheater was my favorite, being in the San Fernando Valley, open air, only 5,000 people. All gone now.


We had KGON. We used to call it Keg On. I stopped listening years ago. But back in the day they'd promote what was called "Catch a Rising Star" concerts. Lots of great talent that went on to make it big performed at those concerts.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

xtsho said:


> We had KGON. We used to call it Keg On. I stopped listening years ago. But back in the day they'd promote what was called "Catch a Rising Star" concerts. Lots of great talent that went on to make it big performed at those concerts.


There were a couple FM stations that would hold live in-studio concerts and promote recording of them. Get your cassette recorders ready, folks. KPPC was the best (Pasadena), then later KMET and KLOS (formerly KABC-FM).


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> There were a couple FM stations that would hold live in-studio concerts and promote recording of them. Get your cassette recorders ready, folks. KPPC was the best (Pasadena), then later KMET and KLOS (formerly KABC-FM).


For years Gulf 104 out of Tally played an LP every night at midnight. I just wish I had had a reel to reel instead of a cassette recorder and I could still be listening to them.


----------



## topcat (Dec 8, 2020)

injinji said:


> For years Gulf 104 out of Tally played an LP every night at midnight. I just wish I had had a reel to reel instead of a cassette recorder and I could still be listening to them.


Right! DJ's had the freedom to play a whole record and not just the hits. That didn't last very long. The golden age of FM was from 1968 to 1975, about. Then, you'd have your favorite station going all-news, or country. Reel to reel was a luxury I couldn't afford.


----------



## injinji (Dec 8, 2020)

topcat said:


> . . . . . . . . . . Reel to reel was a luxury I couldn't afford.


Me either. BIL#2 had picked one up during his part of the East Asian conflict, and he had at least 1000 LP's on tape. I had a like amount after my Navy tour, but all on cassettes. Now all of which squeak.


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)

Charley Pride, Country Music’s First Black Superstar, Dies of COVID-19 at 86


Vocalist Charley Pride, the first modern Black superstar of country music, has died. He was 86. Public relations firm 2911 Media confirmed that Pride died on Dec. 12 in Dallas, Texas from complicat…




variety.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)

Leslie West, Mountain Guitarist Who Belted Out 'Mississippi Queen,' Dead at 75


Co-founder of hard-rock group went into cardiac arrest earlier this week




www.rollingstone.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

Another huge loss to the music world. 

Bluegrass guitarist Tony Rice, who was recognized as one of the all-time greats of the genre, has died. He was 69 and passed suddenly on December 25, his former label Rounder Records noted.

As a solo performer, collaborator, and leader of the Tony Rice Unit, Rice was known for his inimitable skill as a flatpicker, an intricate, fast-paced, melodic style of guitar playing. Rice’s distinctive style, heavily influenced by jazz, was an influence on scores of artists in the bluegrass world and beyond, including the likes of Jason Isbell and Steve Martin. His signature guitar, a Martin D-28, had belonged to the Byrds’ Clarence White.









Guitarist Tony Rice Dead at 69


The distinctive flatpicker was known as one of the greatest players in bluegrass




pitchfork.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 27, 2020)

Doc is right. That wouldn't long enough.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 27, 2020)

'Rice's singing voice was a distinctive baritone. In 1994 he was diagnosed with a disorder known as muscle tension dysphonia and as a result was forced to stop singing in live performance. '


----------



## injinji (Dec 29, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> 'Rice's singing voice was a distinctive baritone. In 1994 he was diagnosed with a disorder known as muscle tension dysphonia and as a result was forced to stop singing in live performance. '


I did not realize that.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

I will be glad to see this thread die.

Alto Reed, the longtime saxophone player for Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, died Wednesday of complications from colon cancer. He was 72.
Reed’s notable performances with the Silver Bullet Band include the introduction to “Turn the Page” and his saxophone solo in “Old Time Rock and Roll.” On stage, Reed was Seger’s visual foil with his eye-catching performances, blowing two saxophones at once, playing maracas and timpani behind the drummer during “Come to Poppa” and duck-walking across the stage during his extended solos for “Horizontal Bop.”









Alto Reed, Longtime Saxophone Player for Bob Seger, Dies at 72


Alto Reed, the longtime saxophone player for Bob Seger and the Silver Bullet Band, died Wednesday of complications from colon cancer. He was 72. Reed’s notable performances with the Silver Bu…




variety.com


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

In Memoriam 2020: The Musicians We Lost


The sheer volume of loss felt by the music world in 2020 is almost overwhelming. Here is NPR's tribute to dozens of the musicians — founders and innovators across genres — who died this year.




www.npr.org


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> I will be glad to see this thread die.


A couple of days ago, I thought I had china plague symptoms, and caught myself wondering how David Crosby could possibly outlive me.

Olivia has had stage 4 cancer for a couple of years now. I am in dread mode.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> A couple of days ago, I thought I had china plague symptoms, and caught myself wondering how David Crosby could possibly outlive me.
> 
> Olivia has had stage 4 cancer for a couple of years now. I am in dread mode.


Hope you continue to stay safe. 

I'm afraid there will be a lot more before it's done. There are so many rockers in their 70's.

My wife has had a fever and felt like shit the last couple of days. It is raging all around us, including my cross the river neighbors. Sister is 65 and has her name on the vaccine waiting list. The wife is old enough, but she is going to wait a little longer.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

injinji said:


> Hope you continue to stay safe.
> 
> I'm afraid there will be a lot more before it's done. There are so many rockers in their 70's.
> 
> My wife has had a fever and felt like shit the last couple of days. It is raging all around us, including my cross the river neighbors. Sister is 65 and has her name on the vaccine waiting list. The wife is old enough, but she is going to wait a little longer.


I vividly remember a conversation I overheard years ago in a Dr's waiting area. An elderly man, probably around seventy made a comment I never forgot - "I've reached the age where whatever causes my death can be filed under 'natural causes'. 

Best wishes to all of you, amigo. What's your thought on the vaccination? Currently, I'm in the 'no way in hell' camp.


----------



## injinji (Dec 31, 2020)

Amos Otis said:


> I vividly remember a conversation I overheard years ago in a Dr's waiting area. An elderly man, probably around seventy made a comment I never forgot - "I've reached the age where whatever causes my death can be filed under 'natural causes'.
> 
> Best wishes to all of you, amigo. What's your thought on the vaccination? Currently, I'm in the 'no way in hell' camp.


I went through a magic mushroom phase after the Navy due to economic embarrassment. One night we were tripping and watching a cartoon of the Dalton gang, and they were talking about their daddy dying. They said it had been natural causes, hanging. That line has stuck with me for almost 30 years.


It will be late summer before my age bracket gets it's turn. By then I think we will know what's what. I never get sick, so not so worried about myself, but my wife does have a comorbidity or three.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 31, 2020)

I'm clever as can be
And I'm very quick
But don't forget
We've only got so many tricks
No one lives forever


----------



## Amos Otis (Jan 3, 2021)

Gerry Marsden, Frontman of Gerry and the Pacemakers, Dies at 78


Gerry Marsden, the frontman of Gerry and the Pacemakers and singer of Liverpool Football Club anthem "You'll Never Walk Alone," has died, according to the BBC. He was 78. Marsden's friend and journalist Pete Price broke the news via Twitter on Sunday, stating that the singer died "after a short...




www.yahoo.com


----------



## injinji (Jan 3, 2021)

Amos Otis said:


> Gerry Marsden, Frontman of Gerry and the Pacemakers, Dies at 78
> 
> 
> Gerry Marsden, the frontman of Gerry and the Pacemakers and singer of Liverpool Football Club anthem "You'll Never Walk Alone," has died, according to the BBC. He was 78. Marsden's friend and journalist Pete Price broke the news via Twitter on Sunday, stating that the singer died "after a short...
> ...


I wasn't able to find out when he died. I have a feeling the 2021 dead musicain thread is going to be a busy one.


----------

